# ROFR



## Docklander (Jun 1, 2007)

From a new member's point of view it seems that a topic that comes up again and again is the 'Right of First Refusal' and what prices are getting by the developers for the various properties.  Is there anyway we can set up a board where by memebrs can post details of the resort, the week(s), season, view and amount paid/offered followed by wheter or not it got past rofr - those that don't make it past rofr will be just as important as those that do.

Appologies if this has been brought up before (I couldn't find it when I searched) but it's just an idea.


----------

